# ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم !



## قلم حر (22 يوليو 2007)

ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم 
1833 (GMT+04:00) - 21/07/07







تأثيرات ثقب الأوزون لم تعُد قاصرة على المناطق القطبية
------------------------------------------​*القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- تتعرض مصر هذه الأيام إلى واحدة من أغرب الحالات المناخية، التي أجبرت ملايين المصريين على البقاء بمنازلهم وعدم مغادرتها، بعدما أصدرت السلطات الصحية الخميس، تحذيراً يدعو المواطنين لتجنب التعرض مباشرة إلى أشعة الشمس.*
وحسبما ذكرت وزارة الصحة والسكان، فإن مصر دخلت مصر ما يعرف بـ"أقصى حيز لمعدل الأشعة فوق البنفسجية"، حيث ذكر بيان أصدرته الوزارة الخميس، أن شدة هذه الأشعة بلغت 9.11 درجة، في الوقت الذي لا يزيد فيه المعدل العالمي على 15 درجة.
وحذرت وزارة الصحة من أن الأشعة فوق البنفسجية قد تسبب أضراراً صحية خطيرة، منها الإصابة بـ"سرطان الجلد" لذوي البشرة البيضاء، فضلاً عن الإصابة بالـ"كتاراكت"، وهو مرض يصيب العيون يُعرف أيضاً باسم "المياه البيضاء."
وقال المتحدث باسم الوزارة، عبد الرحمن شاهين، إن "الأشعة فوق البنفسجية تتميز بأن لها طبيعة تراكمية، قد تؤدي حال التعرض لفترات طويلة على المدى البعيد، إلى الإصابة بمرض سرطان الجلد."
وأوضح شاهين، أن هذه الأشعة قد تزيد من نسبة المياه البيضاء في كثير من الأحيان، مشيرا إلى أن مناطق مختلفة في أمريكا الوسطى وشمال أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط وجنوب شرق آسيا، معرضة لهذه الأشعة وفقاً للصور الواردة عبر الأقمار الصناعية.
وفور صدور هذه التحذيرات، بدت شوارع معظم المدن المصرية خالية من المارة، كما امتنع عدد كبير من المصريين عن التوجه إلى أماكن عملهم، كما خلت معظم الشواطئ من المصيفين طوال ساعات النهار.
وأفادت التقارير الرسمية بأن مصر وعدد من دول شمال أفريقيا، تعرضت خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية، لتساقط موجات هائلة من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية، التي انعكست من أحد الأقمار الصناعية النمساوية، نتيجة ارتفاع تركز الأشعة حول المدار الاستوائي.
واعتبر خبراء بيئيون أن هذا الحدث الفريد، يُعد "نتيجة مباشرة لاتساع الفوهة في الطبقة العليا للغلاف الجوي، التي تُعرف بـ"ثقب الأوزون"، مما يعني أن أثار هذه الظاهرة لم تعد قاصرة فقط على الطبقة المتركزة في قطبي الكرة الأرضية، وإنما امتدت تأثيراتها إلى مناطق أخرى، خاصة الواقعة قرب المدار الاستوائي.


----------



## thelife.pro (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم !*

شكرا لتعبك قلم حر 

والرب يكون مع اخواننا المصريين ويحميهم


----------



## قلم حر (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم !*



thelife.pro قال:


> شكرا لتعبك قلم حر
> 
> والرب يكون مع اخواننا المصريين ويحميهم


لا شكر على واجب .
الغريب اٍني لم أسمع بالخبر عبر الفضائيات العربيه ( بصراحه : قليلا ما أتابعها ) .
منتظرين تأكيد للخبر من الأخوه في مصر .
شكرا للمرور .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## answer me muslims (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم !*

فعلا خبر صحيح وربنا يستر


----------



## ارووجة (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم !*

الله يسترر
ربنا يكون في عونكم


----------



## قلم حر (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم !*



answer me muslims قال:


> فعلا خبر صحيح وربنا يستر


شكرا أستاذنا العزيز على تأكيد المعلومه .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .....و يحفظ مصر ( و البشريه عموما ) من كل شر .
شكرا للمرور .


----------



## قلم حر (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم !*



ارووجة قال:


> الله يسترر
> ربنا يكون في عونكم


آمين .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## *sara* (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم !*

*good subject 

thank u very much *


----------



## قلم حر (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم !*



*sara* قال:


> *good subject *
> 
> *thank u very much *


لا شكر على واجب .
شكرا للتشجيع .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## nonaa (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم !*

فعلا الخبر دا 
ولسه ربنا يستر


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم !*

استر يارب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم !*

بالفعل الخبر صحيح و تم التنبيه عليه فى عدة برامج فضائيه مثل برنامج 90 دقبقه وبرنامج القاهره اليوم وفى الغالب ستستمر هذه الظاهره الى نهاية هذا الشهر  ...........وربنا يستر وشكرا" .


----------



## قلم حر (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم !*



nonaa قال:


> فعلا الخبر دا
> ولسه ربنا يستر


يا رب .
شكرا للمرور .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## قلم حر (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم !*



kajo قال:


> استر يارب​


يا رب .
شكرا للمرور .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## قلم حر (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة مناخية "نادرة" تجبر المصريين على إلزام منازلهم !*



Dona Nabil قال:


> بالفعل الخبر صحيح و تم التنبيه عليه فى عدة برامج فضائيه مثل برنامج 90 دقبقه وبرنامج القاهره اليوم وفى الغالب ستستمر هذه الظاهره الى نهاية هذا الشهر ...........وربنا يستر وشكرا" .


يا رب .
شكرا للتوضيح المفصل لتأكيد الخبر .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

